
From Basecamp to Blimp in three clicks - jpadilla_
http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/01/project-importer/
======
ericcholis
UX annoyance that I've seen persist with many products' blogs. Clicking on the
Blimp icon should take me to the product, not back to the blog. Clicking
"About" takes me to the product, but the link text isn't very indicative of
this.

~~~
flexterra
We are trying to come up with a new name for the "About" link. Any
recommendations?

~~~
scottmagdalein
Is that really a group decision?

~~~
ryanglasgow
No need to be snarky. The team is based on Puerto Rico where Spanish is the
primary language -- let's give them a break.

~~~
danneu
That shouldn't even be relevant.

People shouldn't be punished for asking for feedback no matter how trivial,
especially if it's in the pursuit of clarity to the end user, _especially_ on
HN.

------
OliverD
I just created my first project on blimp and I really like it. It seems to be
very easy to use and has almost every feature I need. You could add a
messaging feature for the users that are involved in the project. Just one
feed with the face the time and the message for discussing new ideas.

I will definitely recommend it. Good luck with it.

~~~
lux
I'd like to second this suggestion. The app seems very intuitive and pain-free
to use, but in past projects I've found teams often rely heavily on Basecamp's
messages for keeping track of ideas and debating/hashing out features, and
it's important to be able to track those discussions with the rest of the
project data.

------
byamit
It's an aside, but can product blogs please include links to their actual
product? It's minor annoyance but still frustrating.

~~~
PawelDecowski
It’s my pet peeve. It seems there actually is a link to the product but it’s
mislabeled as “About”.

------
martingordon
I was glad to see that there is some mention of pricing on the page, but it's
not until the bottom and it's extremely vague ("we have plans for companies of
all sizes starting at $12/month").

The product looks pretty cool, but not having a detailed pricing/features page
might be a showstopper for a company that is genuinely interested.

~~~
flexterra
We know and we are fixing it. In a few days we are launching a website re-
design that includes the pricing information. For now here's a link to the
pricing info we currently have on the site after you sign in.

Plans and pricing: <http://bit.ly/VLzg3v>

~~~
jkonowitch
This is minor, but I don't think the umbrella icon makes sense for the "Small"
plan given the constellation of craft that you use to illustrate the growing
size of the larger plans. Perhaps a bicycle or a small compact car icon would
do better?

~~~
eddieroger
Agreed. It doesn't fit in with the metaphor of the flying apparatuses (unless
you are expecting Mary Poppins to sign up). I think a paper airplane would be
a better placeholder, but that's the two cents of a non-designer.

~~~
robertrichard
If the metaphor refers to flying apparatuses, I vote for a cable car.

------
bryanlarsen
Got anything for those of us who use GitHub Issues for project planning? For
us, the benefits of a single tool for everything outweigh the benefits of
using anything else...

~~~
flexterra
(Co-founder here) on older projects use github issues to track bugs, so we are
definitely looking for a good way to integrate without losing simplicity.

BTW: we have an API so maybe someone can try to integrate github before we do.
[http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/01/announcing-blimps-
project-m...](http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/01/announcing-blimps-project-
management-api/)

------
justjimmy
For some reason, I read the url as getLIMP…uh…interesting name.

Look forward to the pricing plans - it'll affect if I will try it or even
switch over from Basecamp.

~~~
flexterra
Plans and pricing here: <http://bit.ly/VLzg3v>

~~~
justjimmy
Thanks.

The ratio going from Small > Medium seems strange. Twice the space, but more
than twice the cost. Yet, Medium > Large follows the more conventional pricing
method, where you pay twice the amount but get more than twice the benefits.

Intended?

------
MarlonPro
So why "use" basecamp to market your product? I'm hoping for a legit product
story.

------
elbuo8
Got to love Blimp.

------
thoughtcriminal
I'll check it out, but then again, I'm a bit of a floozy when it comes to
productivity software.

